# 400 watt HPS lights bulbs breaking



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I've replaced plenty of MH lamps that had self-destructed, but never heard of it happening to HPS. :001_huh: The only wild guess I can offer up is that it's a 1000W ballast and someone is inadvertently installing 400W.


----------



## DLelectrician (Jul 15, 2011)

The ballasts are for 400 watt lamps, I've checked that out. We never had a problem till the last 6 months when we've been relamping.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Perhaps you have some defective lamps then.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

DLelectrician said:


> The ballasts are for 400 watt lamps, I've checked that out. We never had a problem till the last 6 months when we've been relamping.



Are you sure they are HPS lamps?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

DLelectrician said:


> I have been finding the glass of a major brand of 400 Watt HPS lamps broken when I go to repair them. Some of these bulbs have been in for less than 4 months. Has anyone else ran across this problem or have any ideas why?



Take a look at this PDF.. http://www.americanelectriclighting.com/Library/Literature/PDFs/HPS Servicing Guide.pdf


Welcome to the forum...:thumbup:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Perhaps you have some defective lamps then.


I agree. Those, as well as the others have an "end of life" destruct history. Four months is too soon. As PeterD says , it was bad lamps.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

Most likely a manufacturing problem,
Micro fracture in the glass,
resulting in a very tiny leak,
which would get worse the more the lamp is used,
till eventually failure.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Pretty common on MH, but never heard of such on HPS. I'm going with a bad batch of lamps.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Pretty common on MH, but never heard of such on HPS. I'm going with a bad batch of lamps.


Thanks Marc, you just validated what I said originally. I guess that's good if you agree? :yes:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Thanks Marc, you just validated what I said originally. I guess that's good if you agree? :yes:


Even a blind squirrel gets a nut every once in a while.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Even a blind squirrel gets a nut every once in a while.



I may not be at your level, but I'm still 90% as much of a genius as you are.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I may not be at your level, but I'm still 90% as much of a genius as you are.


Pffft!


89%


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Pffft!
> 
> 
> 89%


Ok, 89%. You're right. How dare I question you. :notworthy:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Most likely bad batch of bulbs but other issue is over tighten up the bulbs I have see it once a while.

The other item can cause the HPS to blow up but not very often is viberations.

Merci,
Marc


----------

